# Skip Mode?



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

Do you suppose the iOS TiVo app and it's connection to the Stream will ever get the Skip Mode feature?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I hope so.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

MacBrian said:


> Do you suppose the iOS TiVo app and it's connection to the Stream will ever get the Skip Mode feature?


That's a feature of the DVR in playback mode. It had nothing to do with recording our streaming. The TiVo Premieres don't have it, I don't expect it'll ever be incorporated with the stream. You'll just have to use your finger and jump ahead.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not really. They're essentially book marks which designate the start and end of each program segment. They're aligned using millisecond values. There is nothing preventing it from working with the transcoded stream sent to your mobile device. It knows how long the final stream is and also uses milliseconds to jump, so the TiVo could send the skip points to the mobile device via RPC when the stream starts and it could work exactly like it does on the TiVo itself.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Not really. They're essentially book marks which designate the start and end of each program segment. They're aligned using millisecond values. There is nothing preventing it from working with the transcoded stream sent to your mobile device. It knows how long the final stream is and also uses milliseconds to jump, so the TiVo could send the skip points to the mobile device via RPC when the stream starts and it could work exactly like it does on the TiVo itself.


I'd be pretty happy even if they only got skip working for downloaded (not actively being streamed) show in the TiVo App.

90% of what I watch in that app was downloaded for later viewing in limited or no connection areas.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm pretty sure that most of the navigation when streaming is preformed on the TiVo itself anyway. I think they retain a small buffer on the device to facilitate a few IRs, but not enough for skipping an entire commercial block. So basically a skip command would be sent to the TiVo itself, it would skip the commercial block, and then start sending the new frames to the stream to be recoded. I really don't think it would be that hard for them to add.


----------

